# N Scale Surfline



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I went down to San Clemente a few days ago and was inspired to do a N scale layout representation of the surfline. I have several questions: what can I use to model sand? How do I make rocks? How do I model waves and surf?

Thank you!
Brandon


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

For sand I would use real sand and sift it of the large particles. Then heat it a little in a warm oven to drive out and small insects and such. That's what I use.

For your large rocks, you can get latex rock molds at a good hobby shop. They are made by Woodland Scenics. To make the rock castings pour soupy plaster in the mold. When it's dry color it with earth colored water based stains.

For your water, there are a couple of methods but a good starting point is the Woodlad Scenics Water kit, also sold at a good hobby shop.

You might want to pick up a book on scenery while you're at the hobby shop. There are a lot of good ones out there. If you are serious about you're modeling the books are a very worthwhile purchase. Let us know how you get along.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

How long should I bake the sand?


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

...and I was thinking is picking real railroad ballast as rocks is a good idea?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Heat the sand about 20 minutes on low heat. 125 or so. Since you are modeling N scale you could use HO or O ballast for different grades of rock.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Michaels stores have fine sand in various colors (including
sand) for about 2.00 or so. It's intended to be used
to 'plant' fake potted plants.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One suggestion for you to use if you want.
Old packing foam that items come in work well to shape rocks.
The packing foam that some thing like a TV is protected by in the box.
You can make them as large as you want and just carve them to shape.
Lightweight too, and it is for free everything comes packed with it.
Latex paint covers well, any color you want.

I arrowed some in red for you.
The blue arrows those pieces are old ceiling tile transformed into rock.

I will dig up a picture of a seascape someone did in N scale for you to look at.
If I can't find it today I will eventually post it when I have more free time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A little closer look.
A lot of the rock you see in this shot is the packing foam transformed into rock.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is on a N scale table.

This was foamboard angled up for sand and canned foam for dunes.
He said no plaster was used I am trying to get more info and pictures for you.
I can't find his pictures or a build thread on it to help give you some ideals.








Soon I got to hit the sack got to get up early, I may have more for you tomorrow.
I have been chatting with him but he is eating and I am getting answers slowly.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Try and find the finest sand that you can, scale sand would be like flour! This surf line was made from white sand from a pet shop (I think) and cold-cast resin from the lumber yard store. The foam base has to be protected from the resin. Ripples can be pushed into the resin before it completely sets. Colours can be added to it. A much larger scale but the method would be the same if I was to do it in 'N' scale.


This is a polluted puddle made the same way. The resin is poured slowly so that it filters into the rock studded 'beach'.

This is of course not the only way to do it, just a method that I use for water effects.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

There is a 60-some part series on YouTube called "Building the river scene". Google that name, it will come up. The guy shows how he made hills, rocks, bridges, and of course, the river. I am up to part 45 and have found it fascinating.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey DonR,

Didnt know Michaels had a sand product available, Have you tried it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HuTHeBeast said:


> I went down to San Clemente a few days ago and was inspired to do a N scale layout representation of the surfline. I have several questions: what can I use to model sand? How do I make rocks? How do I model waves and surf?
> 
> Thank you!
> Brandon


:dunno: no comment? no questions?
Did you forgot you posted this? 

Or did you give up the surfline ideal?


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> :dunno: no comment? no questions?
> Did you forgot you posted this?
> 
> Or did you give up the surfline ideal?



Might have moved onto a different season:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23657


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

briangcc said:


> Might have moved onto a different season:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23657


Well, spring time will be here soon too.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I am saving the Surfline idea for later, I think it's better for me to invest in a Winter theme layout


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As a kid, every time we had a snowball fight, I'd get one or two down my shirt...didn't enjoy that.

As a firefighter, I've fought too many fires in sub-zero cold...and didn't enjoy that either!

I guess I'm saying if you want to idolize winter, have at it, but I might not even enjoy the pictures if you post any!! :hah::sly:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> As a kid, every time we had a snowball fight, I'd get one or two down my shirt...didn't enjoy that.
> 
> As a firefighter, I've fought too many fires in sub-zero cold...and didn't enjoy that either!
> 
> I guess I'm saying if you want to idolize winter, have at it, but I might not even enjoy the pictures if you post any!! :hah::sly:


Mind over matter, on the positive side if he posts pictures of a winter scene in the dog days of summer when it is 100 outside it might cool you down looking at it. 

Works for me, I find a nice cold winter movie and watch it. 

I don't know what is worse when fighting a fire?

Fighting it with all the freezing at -10 or 100 hot and humid and you're in full gear, self contained breathing with mask, suit, boots, helmet, etc. 
Either way sucks if you think about it. :smokin:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Patrick1544 said:


> Hey DonR,
> 
> Didnt know Michaels had a sand product available, Have you tried it?


Patrick

Sorry to be so long in response. I somehow overlooked
your post.

Yes, I have tried the Michaels sand product. It is quite
nice to work with, comes in several colors and is
no where near as expensive as W/S products. It is
a finer grade than regular sand and perfect for use
as HO ground or road material. 

They sell it for use in fake plant pots. So you'll look
for it around those 'plants', at our store, it was sort
of in the middle of the building.

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

big ed said:


> Mind over matter, on the positive side if he posts pictures of a winter scene in the dog days of summer when it is 100 outside it might cool you down looking at it.
> 
> Works for me, I find a nice cold winter movie and watch it.
> 
> ...


Ed, you just might be right about mind over matter. At 100+ degrees outside, I just might come look at his pics!! 

As for firefighting, the ideal temp I've found is around 35 degrees...cool enough in heavy gear to work hard, but not so warm as to make you miserable. We did one house fire here years ago with a chill factor of -80!! I've had no respect for winter since!! Yet, fires at high temps sap you so fast. You're right, neither are much fun. So, I guess I need to resort to...mind over matter! 

Thanks for the sage advice. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

-80! I think I would call in sick! 

They ought to make some kind of cool suit for the hot days.
Something like NASCAR does.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

Here in Southern California, the temperature is an average 70 all year long. I like it during the summer because it isn't too hot, but I do miss he snow in the winter


----------

